# in need of Arduino triggering a cheap mp3 hack how to



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone have a how to on a mp3 hack to be triggerd by an Arduino?


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.adafruit.com/index.php?m..._id=94&zenid=a90939d121262ad0a56ac0ccbf070612

this is a board for the arduino that allows the arduino to play wav files. Very easy to work with. I used it in a talking skeleton:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Talking-Arduino-Halloween-Skeleton/

This is probably the easiest way to use sound with the arduino.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

How is the sound quality on the wave shield?


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.ladyada.net/make/waveshield/

From the website:
It can play any uncompressed 22KHz, 12bit, mono Wave (.wav) files of any size. While it isnt CD quality, it is certainly good enough to play music, have spoken word, or audio effects

I would agree totally with that statement. If you just want it to play a sound effect, or a voice, it is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## thrilltainment (Apr 8, 2010)

If you want to hack an mp3 player, you'll first need to see if you can bust it open and get access to the traces that connect to the play button. If so, then you can have the arduino control a relay that shorts the button circuit which is like have someone auto trigger the mp3. The simpler the mp3 player the better because it'll be easier to take apart and less of a loss in case you break it.


----------

